# Icg c420?



## RichardS (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's a question for other IC or ICG fans or diesel experts in general. Did the IC or ICG have any Alco C420s? I've run across a shell for what I believe is a N Scale Model Power C420 in ICG orange and white that I might try to restore and can't find any reference or pics online. The rosters I've found say no such engine for the ICG. Or perhaps I'm misidentifying the engine??. Thanks in advance for any help. Here's a pic:


----------

